# [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?



## Jarafi (17. August 2015)

*[Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?*

*Review*​ 


*Fractal Design
*​ 


*Node 605
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 






*Informationen zum Test*
       Wenn man den Namen ‚Fractal Design’ hört, denkt man natürlich gleich an schlichtes Design aus dem hohen Norden. Dies trifft auch auf das Node 605 zu.
Doch das Node 605 weiss nicht nur mit einem schlichten Design und einer Front aus gebürstetem Aluminium zu überzeugen, sondern auch mit einem speziellen Einsatzzweck: das Node 605 wurde besonders für den Einsatz im Wohnzimmer und als Multimedia PC konzipiert. Mit den Maßen und der Optik passt es optimal zu den meisten Verstärkern oder Multimediageräten.
Das Besondere daran: beim Node 605 handelt es sich um ein Multimedia-Gehäuse, das sowohl klassische ATX-Mainboards als auch normale ATX-Grafikkarten, ein Netzteil und auch größere CPU-Kühler ohne Probleme aufnehmen kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JVIzmUBQ0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit steht einem kleinen Gaming-PC auch im Wohnzimmer nichts mehr im Wege - oder?
Das schauen wir uns im Test etwas genauer an.

*Was ihr so findet*


*I. Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Front
Der Deckel
Die Rückseite
Die Seitenteile und der Boden

*II. Die Inneren Werte*

Der Mainboardschlitten und das Netzteil
Die HDD-Racks

*III. Das Testsystem*

*IV. Einbau der Hardware*

Der Festplatteneinbau
Der Netzteileinbau und die Kabelverlegung
Der Grafikkarteneinbau

*V. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

*VI. Resümee*





*I. Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

          Fractal Design verpasst dem Node 605 einen komplett schwarzen Anstrich auf der Außenhaut.
Der Innenraum ist, bis auf wenige weiße Akzente wie PCI Bleche, die HDD-Rahmen sowie die Lüfter ebenfalls in schwarz gehalten.
Das Gehäuse besteht zu großen Teilen aus Stahlblech, während die Front mit einer massiven gebürsteten Aluminiumplatte verkleidet wurde, um dem ganzen Case einen schlichten und edlen Look zu verpassen.
An der Verarbeitung des gesamten Node 605 gibt es - e von Fractal Design gewohnt - absolut nichts auszusetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Spezifikationen findet ihr in der Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Front*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 


          Die Front des Node 605 besteht wie angesprochen aus einer durchgehend gestalteten Aluminiumplatte, die außer dem Power-Schalter und dem Fractal Schriftzug keine weiteren Anschlüsse bietet.
Der Clou an der Sache: den unteren Teil der Front kann man aufklappen. Auf diese Weise kommen die I/O-Anschlüsse zum Vorschein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Dazu zählen: USB 3.0, Audio-Anschlüsse, einem gut ausgestatteten Card-Reader sowie einer SlimLine-Laufwerksblende.
Zu guter Letzt gibt es da auch noch einen angegrauten FireWire-Anschluss. Wie dieser seinen Weg auf das I/O-Panel gefunden hat, das wissen wohl nur die nordischen Götter!
Vorteil der aufklappbaren Abdeckung: bei Nicht-Verwendung der Anschlüsse stauben diese nicht ein und stören somit auch nicht das edle Gesamtbild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der Deckel*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Der Deckel des Node 605 bietet keine Besonderheiten. Dieser ist einfach durchgehend geschlossen und bietet neben einer Dämmung mit Bitumen auf der Unterseite keine Besonderheiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Rückseite*

al=i1]*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*[/al]​ 
          Die Rückseite des Node 605 bietet neben dem Ausgang für die ATX-Anschlüsse und den sieben PCI-Steckplätzen auch ein Ausgang für ein normales ATX-Netzteil. Zwei 80-mm Lüfter können optional auch noch montiert werden.
 Hier wurde leider auf einen Staubfilter verzichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Seitenteile und der Boden*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Der Boden des Node 605 schließt das Gehäuse nach unten ab. Er besitzt vier Standfüße für einen sicheren Stand
  Die beiden Seitenteile sind beim Node 605 fest vernietet und können nicht abgenommen werden, bieten jedoch vier 120-mm Lüfteröffnungen, von denen drei mit Lüftern ausgestattet werden können. Die letzte Öffnung dient dem PSU Lüfter.
 Zwei dieser Öffnungen sind von Haus aus bereits mit einem 120-mm Lüfter versehen. Alle Lüfteröffnungen verfügen über einen Staubfilter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.





*II. Die Inneren Werte*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
  Der Innenraum setzt auch auf die schwarze Farbgebung der Außenhaut, einzelne Komponenten wie Festplatten Schubladen oder  PCI-Blenden sind im Kontrast hierzu komplett in weiß gehalten.
Die hervorragende Verarbeitung des Node 605 setzt sich auch im Innenraum fort und bietet keinen Anlass zu Kritik.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Mainboardschlitten und das Netzteil*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
          Werfen wir einen Blick ins Innere, wird uns vermutlich zuerst der Mainboardschlitten ins Auge fallen: hier lassen sich Platinen im Format ITX- bis Micro-ATX problemlos montieren.
Prozessorkühler können bis zu einer Höhe von 135-mm ihren Platz im Node 605 finden; besonders gut eignen sich dafür TopFlow-Kühler.
Kompaktwasserkühlungen lassen sich zwar auch einsetzen, jedoch nur solche, die nur über einen Single-Radiator verfügen, da die Lüfteröffnungen für einen 240-mm Radiator zu weit auseinander liegen.
Die Mainboardabstandshalter sind noch nicht vormontiert und müssen so selbst für das gewünschte Mainboardformat am Mainbordschlitten angebracht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größere Grafikkarten finden im Node 605 mit Hilfe von Verschraubungen ihren sicheren Platz in einem freien PCI-Slot. Grafikkarten können mit einer Länge von bis zu 180-mm beim Einsatz des zweiten HDD-Käfigs verwendet werden. Wird dieser demontiert, können auch größere Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von bis zu 290-mm Platz finden. Das Netzteil wird mit vier Schrauben an der Rückseite fixiert. Leider gibt es keine Schwingungsdämpfer für das Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die HDD-Racks*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Fractal Design verbaut im Node 605 zwei Festplattenkäfige, die jeweils zwei Laufwerke aufnehmen können.
Ein Laufwerk wird jeweils durch vier Schrauben sowie vier Gummipuffer zwischen Laufwerk und Festplattenkäfig sicher montiert und so schwingungsfrei gelagert.
Falls nur einer der Festplattenkäfige benötigt wird, kann der andere einfach demontiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte eine längere GPU zum Einsatz kommen, muss der vorderste Käfig sowieso demontiert werden, damit es nicht zu Komplikationen beim Einbau kommt.
Auch Platz für ein optisches SlimLine-Laufwerk bietet Fractal Design im Node 605 an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*III. Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
  Interessant ist natürlich der eigentliche Einbau der Hardware in das Gehäuse.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*IV. Der Einbau der Hardware*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

      Sehr schön ersichtlich ist, dass nach dem Einbau der gesamten Komponenten das Node 605 noch einiges Platz trotz seiner kompakten Abmessungen bietet. Wer natürlich größere GPUs eisnetzte, der muss sich Gedanken machen, wo die KAbel verstaut werden, da ein Festplattenhalter dafür ausfällt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






*Der Festplatteneinbau*

​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

        Die Festplatten werden in eine der beiden Schubladen der beiden HDD-Racks mit bis zu vier Schrauben von der Seite fixiert und durch die Antivibrationsgummis schwingungsfrei gelagert.
Die Vorgehensweise:
Einfach die Laufwerksschublade heraus nehmen, die Festplatte einsetzen, mit Schrauben fixieren und wieder zurück ins Rack schieben. Falls ein Slimline-Laufwerk montiert werden soll, findet dies hinter der Front seinen Platz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









*Der Netzteileinbau und die Kabelverlegung*

​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
       Das Netzteil wird an der Rückseite mit vier Schrauben fixiert. Vier Gummifüße trennen es vom Gehäuseboden und sorgen für einen vibrationsfreien Betrieb.
Da es sich beim be quiet! PURE Power 600W  um ein nicht modulares Netzteil handelt, kann hier sehr schön gezeigt werden, wie sich das Node 605 beim Kabelmanagement schlägt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die klassische Methode, nämlich die Kabel hinter dem Mainboardschlitten zu verstecken, funktioniert bei diesem Gehäusetyp schon einmal nicht.
Diese müssen entweder in freie Festplattenkäfige ausgelagert werden oder aber mit Kabelbindern zu größeren Strängen zusammengefasst werden.
Problematisch am Node ist auch, dass die Kabel vom Netzteil je nach Bedarf quer über Grafikkarte oder auch über das Mainboard geführt werden müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Grafikkarteneinbau*

​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
        Auch größere GPU’s mit Dual-Slot-Kühler, wie die MSI R7 250 , passen ohne Probleme in das Node 605, ohne einen Festplattenkäfig zu entnehmen.
Auch für größere GPU’s bietet das Gehäuse genügend Stauraum, wenn ein HDD-Käfig entfernt wird, allerdings wird dadurch das Kabelmanagement eingeschränkt.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








*VI. Die Lautstärke und der Betriebstest*

​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ Haben alle Komponenten ihren Platz im Node 605 gefunden, so folgt ein kurzer Betriebstest.
Nach dem Starten vernimmt man kurz den GPU-Lüfter, danach kehrt erst einmal wieder Ruhe ein.
Die vormontierten Gehäuse-Lüfter von Fractal Design sind bei 12-V Lüfterspannung deutlich zu hören.
Mit einer Spannung von 7-V sind sie jedoch nicht von den anderen Komponenten zu unterscheiden.
Störende Geräusche vom Netzteil können trotz fehlender Antivibrationsvorrichtungen nicht festgestellt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*VI. Resümee*

​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​  
Mit dem Node 605 präsentiert Fractal Design ein nahezu perfektes Wohnzimmer und Multimedia-PC Gehäuse.
Das Design ist schlicht und ansprechend, bietet trotz seiner kompakten Abmessungen viel Platz auch für Hardware, die einer etwas stärkeren Kühlung bedarf und eignet sich so natürlich auch für ein spieletaugliches Wohnzimmersystem.
Der Einbau der Komponenten ist problemlos, nur beim Kabelmanagement wird man je nach Hardwarekomponenten vor ein kleines Probleme gestellt: wohin mit den Kabelsträngen?. Mit etwas Fleißarbeit lässt sich das aber recht gut lösen.
Leider ist am Gehäuse kein Reset-Schalter vorhanden, etwas lästig – stört aber in der Praxis nicht weiter.
An der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts auszusetzen.
Wen das Gehäuse optisch anspricht und wer sich Gedanken über einen Wohnzimmer PC mit extra Power macht, der macht mit dem Fractal Design Node 605 für ca. 130-Euro absolut nichts falsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 

*Die Awards*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*Weitere Links zum Produkt

**Fractal Design Node 605 im PCGH-Preisvergleich.

**Fractal Design Node 605** auf der Fractal Design-Webseite.*

*




Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi- Dem Hardwarechekcer*​


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 

Grüße


----------



## Shaav (18. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?*

Ein paar echt gute Fotos!


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?*

Danke dir! 

Grüße


----------



## Deimos (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?*

Ich lese deine Reviews eigentlich gerne, aber in diesem Fall - ich hoffe, die Kritik sei mir erlaubt - ist es mir etwas zu oberflächlich.

- unter dem Aufhänger "Wohnzimmer / Multimedia-PC" gehört eindeutig mehr dazu als nur ein Gehäuse. Ein Display, Fernbedienung, allfällige Software wäre da zu erwarten. Von einem "nahezu perfekten" Multimedia-Gehäuse kann man da imo nicht annähernd sprechen
-Wasserkühltauglichkeit aufzuführen, finde ich wirklich sehr wohlwollend

Ich mag eigentlich die Gehäuse von Fractal Design, das Node 605 überzeugt mich aber nicht. Es ist eines der vielen Gehäuse im "HTPC-Formfaktor", vorhanden wie Sand am Meer, aber ohne echte DIfferenzierung und wo z.B. ein Antec Fusion Remote schon vor Jahren mehr Funktionsumfang bot.


----------



## Kinguin (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?*

Ich bin zwar immer recht überzeugt von den Fractal Produkten,aber mir ist das Ding für den Wohnzimmer doch etwas zu groß.
Da finde ich das Fractal Node 202 schon ansprechender.Allerdings ist man damit auch deutlich eingeschränkter.


----------



## Kusanar (19. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?*



Deimos schrieb:


> Ich lese deine Reviews eigentlich gerne, aber in diesem Fall - ich hoffe, die Kritik sei mir erlaubt - ist es mir etwas zu oberflächlich.
> 
> - unter dem Aufhänger "Wohnzimmer / Multimedia-PC" gehört eindeutig mehr dazu als nur ein Gehäuse. Ein Display, Fernbedienung, allfällige Software wäre da zu erwarten. Von einem "nahezu perfekten" Multimedia-Gehäuse kann man da imo nicht annähernd sprechen
> -Wasserkühltauglichkeit aufzuführen, finde ich wirklich sehr wohlwollend
> ...



Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. 130 Euro aufgerufener VP und dann nicht mal eine Vorbereitung für IR? Dass alles an Anschlüssen (und auch der einzige ODD-Slot) unter einer eigenen Klappe verschwindet, macht das nachrüsten von Displays oder einer IR auch nicht einfacher. Auch die Höhe trägt für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu dick auf, Low-Profile-PCIe hätte für einen HTPC gereicht. Ein perfektes HTPC-Gehäuse sieht für mich auch anders aus.

Ich sehe das Node 605 eher als einen Spagat zwischen HTPC und Steambox mit starker Tendenz zu letzterem. Wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass das Fazit von jarafi dementsprechend ausfällt, er hätte nur etwas deutlicher hervorheben können, dass man für einen richtigen HTPC lieber woanders gucken sollte:



> Wen das Gehäuse optisch anspricht und wer sich Gedanken über einen Wohnzimmer PC mit extra Power macht...



Ansonsten: Wie immer schicke Fotos und Danke für das Review!


----------



## Jarafi (20. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?*

Moin,

das ist ja kein Thema, ich fidne das gut wenn ihr ehrlich seid. 

Ich denke, es ist auch einfach eine Ansihtsfrage, ob man das Node 605 im Wohnzimemr haben möchte oder nicht. Hab e sbei meinen Eltern als Mischung zwischen Office-PC und Mutlimedia-PC im Einsatz.

Grüße


----------



## max0r_ (20. August 2015)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 - Das perfekte WohnzimmerGehäuse?*

Also ich besitze selber das Node 605 seit einem Jahr und nutze es als "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" mit nem i3 und ner 750 ti sowie 3x 3,5Zoll Festplatten + SSD. Es passt optisch gut zu einem AVR. 
Ich denke gerade im HTPC Bereich spielen neben dem Geschmack die jeweiligen Anforderungen eine große Rolle.
Möchte ich nur nen Rechner zum Streamen haben ist das Teil halt zu sperrig. Möchte man etwas Hardware verbauen ist das Teil gelungen.

Eine Möglichkeit für einen IR fehlt natürlich. Eine Fernbedienung habe ich aufgrund einem Multigerät nicht vermisst.

Ansonsten sehr schönes Review


----------

